# Ostrich Man



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

Some of you know me, and some of you may remember me but for those who don't I am an old member, and I've been absent for a long time. I came here today to post a memorial for my wonderful boy Ostrich. You can read more about him in my post My Family and Their Stories. You can also watch a short video about him on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqCU61kpHrY

this was copied from my memorial post on BruxNBoggle. I just didn't want to type it all up again. 

Last night there was an accident that took our Ostrich man from us prematurely. Last night we came home from a long night of frivolities, and we stopped in to see the ratties before we went to bed. I opened the door to give them some treats. Ostrich was reaching for a treat but he lost his balance and fell. He had a head tilt that my vet couldn't cure and a mass in his stomach that my vet couldn't diagnose but he was still going strong. Playing, eating, scritching, and loving. We called the emergency vet who told us it was a good sign that he was walking around but I just knew. I held him for a bit but he was very uncomfortable, so we put him back in his favorite place (his home) and he settled down. Dan checked on him before we both went to bed, and our little hairless rat (and honorary boy) was laying with him.

I hoped that he was just a bit out of it and that he'd be ok in the morning. I woke up early, went to check on him, and I knew even before I touched his little body. He was a sleepy guy but his eyes were open this morning. I hope he didn't suffer the whole night, and at least got some rest.

Dan and I buried him under a mulberry tree in our backyard. I wrapped him in one of the shirts I donated to my ratties, and we said goodbye the best we could.

He was our second rattie, he's the reason we have so many ratties right now. We thought the little bugger was a girl "Oops!" He was just a good man!

He's the first rattie that we've lost. We've been rattie parents for about a year and 7 months. We figure Ostrich was about 20 months old.

He was such a good man, and he will be very missed!

Ostrich Man
Spring 2006 - 12/21/08


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

I just watched your youtube video...he was so handsome! I am so sorry for your loss. He had a wonderful life with you.


----------

